

Nokia Prototype Generates Power from Ambient Radiation - fauigerzigerk
http://wap.dailytech.com/mobile/Article.aspx?newsid=15382

======
blackvine
pacemaker batteries that last forever and never need replacement

~~~
pedalpete
I would think a pacemaker battery could be charged off the body itself better
and more efficiently than via ambient radiation, but I'm no expert in the
field.

